# FOB's - Fletching Only Better = THE REAL DEAL!



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*bump*

bump for the night and early at'ers!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The more I shoot mine the more I like them!! I am a 1.25 fan!!!:wink:


----------



## buckcountry (Feb 18, 2005)

Will these work with CX Maxima hunters with the metal nock collar?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

buckcountry said:


> Will these work with CX Maxima hunters with the metal nock collar?


You can take the bulldog collar off and they work fine


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm strictly a target shooter. I would like to see a fob that you could actually slide an inch or two down the shaft, and simply glue in place with a bit of fast-set glue. I shoot CX Maximas and CXL2's and I really like my nock collars.


----------



## Foxtail-Offroad (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh sure... and I bet Dr. Pepper doesn't pay you anything either...:wink:


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*When.......*

When a shooter using them wins Vegas, the NFAA Outdoor Nationals and Dave Cousins starts using them in Compound FITA competition then I might consider trying them. Till then I'll stick with Vanetec Super Spines for all my shooting.

PS.....Shorten your drawlength an inch.:wink:

Just my humble opinion.

SLash


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

SLash said:


> When a shooter using them wins Vegas, the NFAA Outdoor Nationals and Dave Cousins starts using them in Compound FITA competition then I might consider trying them. Till then I'll stick with Vanetec Super Spines for all my shooting.
> 
> PS.....Shorten your drawlength an inch.:wink:
> 
> ...


 Why follow when you can lead! Just because Dave Cousins isn't smart enough to shoot them doesn't meen anything! :wink:


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Bring your FOB's to the Park*

Mono......Bring your FOB's to the Park for the St. Louis Classic and we'll see how they fair against my Vanetec SS Mini Fita Vanes. I'll be glad to bet more than a crispie on my score against your score with the FOB's. And by the way if your trying to lead get out of the way, you're slowing the rest of us down.:wink:

Don't forget the NAA 60# weight limit. That's a good excuse to add another bow to your collection.

SLash


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I might have to turn my Alpine down to put a whoopin' on that arse! LOL! 
Seriously I hope like h*ll I can make it this year! It sounds like a ton of fun! Give me some info on the shoot!


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Do A Search.......*

Do a search for St. Louis Classic, BIGT put a thread on General and one in the shoots section. All pertainant info is available there, date, time divisions and cost. See you there, better bring Bukwild with you cause you'll need help gettin home after we wear you out.:wink:

SLash


----------



## sbchunter (Nov 1, 2006)

how much does 12 of them cost


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

$19.99 for 13!! :mg::wink:
www.starrflight.com


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

interesting commentary


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

1cbr_guy said:


> I'm strictly a target shooter. I would like to see a fob that you could actually slide an inch or two down the shaft, and simply glue in place with a bit of fast-set glue. I shoot CX Maximas and CXL2's and I really like my nock collars.


The only trouble I see with these for target is that they are going to get bet up pretty good. I am going to use them for indoor since I am shooting at single spots.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I really like the idea of them, but I also like Lumenocks and I dont think they are really compatible. If the nock comes out when the arrow passes through the animal, you lose the point of having the lighted nock. Other than that I think they are a great idea and I would really like to try them. 

Thanks for the informative commentary.:thumbs_up


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*FOB's*

There seems to be a major following happening with the FOB's. I am glad to be a follower...I was resistant at first but these things fly like little lasers! THX APB


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I too bought 2 doz. (Flo. Orange and White) FOBs and they seem to be a great new product. :thumbs_up
I have only got em out to 45 yards on a very windy KS day but they still flew very well outta my Tribute with a Ripcord rest. 
Now, If anyone wants to trade 6 Blue FOBs for 6 white or Flo Orange ones, drop me a PM.:wink:


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Well after reading that, and if they're only $20 for 13, I might as well try it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

uscg4good said:


> Well after reading that, and if they're only $20 for 13, I might as well try it.


Well...they are cheaper than NAP quickspins.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

:wink:Awesome review! You nailed everything on the head with that one! I can tell you that the FOB is the future of arrow stabilization. It has been around for a few, but just like anything, people don't like change! I for one am extremely happy to have stumbled onto them. 

One thing you for get to mention is that Paul is extremely eager to help everyone of his customers with any questions they may have. Day or night! He makes it a point to personally contact everyone that purchases the FOBs and offers any advice he can about them.

Post up some more pictures with your setup! Keep up the great reviews!

Dave


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

I called Paul today to place an order. I'm very eager to try them out. He was very helpful in getting me the help I need to make these work if I have any problems. Can't wait til they come in the mail.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

1cbr_guy said:


> I'm strictly a target shooter. I would like to see a fob that you could actually slide an inch or two down the shaft, and simply glue in place with a bit of fast-set glue. I shoot CX Maximas and CXL2's and I really like my nock collars.


If they listen to this idea I will own them!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

interesting

I wonder how the design logic stacks up against the turbo nocks?

The design of the turbos , actually causing arrow spin seems to make a lot of sense, dont hear much about turbos anymore I wonder why?


----------



## apbarton (Oct 14, 2005)

*Paul Morris*

Anybody that is up against the fence about this product shouldn't worry about 'taking a chance' there is no chance to take just dramatically better shooting, more shooting time, longevity over vanes, and the list goes on. 

Besides the product 'working' as advertised, Paul Morris has been one of the most helpful, cordial, and informative people I have met in this industry. He really believes in his product, has poured everything into it...and rightfully so because it does work..phenomenally! Paul goes beyond the call of duty to help those that are concerned or are having slight tuning issues. He helped me solve my flight problem, and it had absolutely nothing to do with the function of the FOB's..it had to do with my arrow spine. Even with a severely weak spine for my set-up the FOB's proved themselves to be awesome, I switched to vanes to see if there was a difference...yeah there was a difference...chaotic dip-diving flight with the 2" vanes. 

I really can't recommend the FOB's enough and how much time and money Paul has saved me in the development of these little wonders. 

By the way you should see the 'looks' I get when people see me with these things before I shoot...then when I shoot...they want to know 'where did you get those?!'

Slowly but surely a change is coming! Great job, Paul (or AKA FOB-io)

Aaron


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

They have been my "Whole Enchilada" for 4 years.....You cant go wrong!


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Will they work with a biscuite rest, or are they just strictly for drop-aways?


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

My common sense tells me they won't work well at all in a WB.


----------



## Kav (Jun 6, 2005)

well poo, I just refletched my Fat Boys. I guess I will have to shoot better to tear up the vanes so I can buy some of these fandangled airfoils.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Fob*

will they work in the gold tip 22's (fat arrows)

thanks kennie


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

kennie said:


> will they work in the gold tip 22's (fat arrows)
> 
> thanks kennie


The FOB will only work with standard ICS carbons, super swage aluminums and any arrow that uses an x-nock (axis, FMJ, CX edge etc..). The standard FOB has a front hub dia of 0.315. So it would not fit over the line cutters.

I have made nock adapters for uni-bushings. If interested send me a pm.

Regards,


----------

